# 1951 Shelby



## Beachside (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm looking for handlebars and pedals. I'm a "Newbie" here and will probably be asking many questions, so I just want to say,
"Thank you guys" in advance.


----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice bike. I don't know how "era correct" you care your bike is but it appears to have girls handlebars on it that have been flipped over to do a boardtrack style that I admit i have done a few of and love them! The stem is off of a newer bike, and the pedals appear to be a bit newer also, but you do have a really kool bike! You can run some wider pullback Torrington or Wald bars on it. As for the pedals, i'm not sure what a 51 would have had. I'm sure some experts will chime in soon. BTW welcome!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 10, 2011)

That appears to be a 52A and you are very fortunate to find it with the headlight...the guard is not particularly htf and neither is the beige vinyl troxel saddle.
The chrome tank is another story...
Wheels replaced in addition to what has been noted.
Welcome to the Cabe with the ugliest balloon tire bike (allegedly...see previous thread), but a personal favoite of mine.
Chris


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 10, 2011)

I have two of those and love both of them, I think they look better than other bikes here is one of mine


----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)

I also have the original rims, but they are so rusted and the front axle is broken, so I plan to use newer ones .


----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I correct in thinking that this is a 1951?


----------



## Beachside (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to have the bike media blasted, and possibly do rechroming.  I want to try and stay original, but the paint work on the fenders and front forks may not include the fancy red color.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 11, 2011)

Those fender struts are super cool too. You would be smart to do a complete, CORRECT restoration. Take your time, and IN time, you will agree. That is a nice, rare bike and it is worth doing right. It is YOUR bike though, so just take my opinion as that, my opinion.


----------



## Beachside (Jun 20, 2011)

Question, what's the best way to drill out the rivets on the headlight? I want to remove the plastic lense and  light switch so I can have the it rechromed.


----------



## Beachside (Jun 24, 2011)

My son got this bike in exchange for helping out in a bicycle store in Georgia-pretty good deal for an afternoon of opening boxes. He saw it in the basement of the shop and, as the saying goes, "You don't ask, you don't get".
 My son is about to join the USAF so he's trusting me with safekeeping.  Those tires are from his 70's tandem, he threw them on to take her for a quick test drive-said it rode nice!
The rear fender had the word "Dragon" painted on it, so that's what I call her.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 24, 2011)

The fender struts are INSANE!!!!!!!


----------



## curtis odom (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool rat bike, almost ready to go.


----------



## Beachside (Aug 18, 2011)

These parts have been media blasted and ready for chrome!  The frame and forks are getting powder coated. I was able to remove the minor dents from the tank sides (Had dings on both sides) but the  horn vents in the front of the tank have damage from the forks over steering into them.  I suspect most bikes of this design have the same problem, or?


----------



## curtis odom (Aug 18, 2011)

Just need to add a vintage surfboard rack!


----------



## Beachside (Aug 18, 2011)

Curtis and I have surfed together, here in Florida, but that's a story for another day.  Yeah Curtis, a board rack for a Greenough Velo would be just fine


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 18, 2011)

*I wouldn't powdercoat....*

I can be an opinionated SOB here, but, I would NOT powdercoat this bike. Please paint it correctly and patiently. You will be happy you did. IMHO


----------



## Beachside (Aug 19, 2011)

I wrote powdercoat but I meant wet paint. The bike is getting regular. paint.:o


----------



## Beachside (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got the tank, luggage rack and chainguard rechromed!


----------



## curtis odom (Sep 22, 2011)

Progress!
And nicely done!


----------



## Beachside (Sep 22, 2011)

The chrome is flawless!  If the pictures show an imperfection, it's not there in real life.  
Thanks Curtis!


----------



## Beachside (Sep 29, 2011)

The seat is almost finished. The seatsprings need to be rechromed but that won't happen for a while.  They actually look much better to the naked eye than in these pics
The leather seat is original (This bike was barely ridden) and only needed a cleaning and leather conditioner application.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 29, 2011)

*head light*

I need one of those shelby head lights
any one have an extra for sale  

thanks jim


----------



## Dave K (Sep 30, 2011)

The fresh chrome is stunning.   Where did you get it done?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Beachside (Sep 30, 2011)

Brevard Plating in Melbourne. Florida.


----------



## Beachside (Nov 9, 2011)

*Picked up the rest of the chrome today. It was done by www.spacecoastplating.com*


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking good! Now you need to ride it too work and lock it to the life guard tower.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 10, 2011)

Beachside said:


> Am I correct in thinking that this is a 1951?




I believe my Shelby is a 51.......no springer.......I think springers were earlier. 

Here's a pic of my bike

   Don


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice bike, coming along well.  It is indeed  1951.  Shelby bikes were available with and without springers.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Beachside (Nov 10, 2011)

My train light had red paint in the Shelby lettering and I'm wondering if this was factory original or an owner add on.  I imagine I can repaint the recessed lettering and wipe it off with a quality sponge.


----------



## Beachside (Feb 8, 2012)

Painted and put the beehive springer fork on today.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 9, 2012)

I found one of these speciments past week end the gentalman explain it was a 1938, same set up except my tank is little smaller, crank has tilted hearts skiptooth.
 I know i know were are the pics. The 52A model was introduce when? Mine has a Rowetts FOX Richmond Virginia head badge. Chris (scrubrims) will be getting it.


----------



## Beachside (Feb 10, 2012)

Got the tank on today!


----------



## Beachside (Mar 6, 2012)

More progress.


----------



## Beachside (Mar 22, 2012)

*Almost finished*

I need to straighten out the chainring and do a bit more to the seat and chainguard.


----------



## Beachside (Apr 11, 2012)

99% finished!


----------

